
Panama Papers: John Doe's Manifesto - rav
http://panamapapers.sueddeutsche.de/articles/572c897a5632a39742ed34ef/
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11644462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11644462)

